# where to buy REAL letro?



## jaymac (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
After doing a six week cycle of just Superdrol, then 6 weeks of their "PCT", I developed gyno on just my right side. I first tried a couple OCT anti-e's, and nothing worked. Then I got some "letro" from for %40, a green liquid. it actually worked pretty well at first, then I got lazy and inconsistent with it, so it cam back, then I ran out of supply. Now I got this stuff through a friend from a company called , or at least that's what the label says. I can't find the company online and it tastes like vodka, but the first bottle seemed to work, then I ran out of tht, and it took two weeks  for thekid to get more for me once i told him, by that time the lump and soreness was back...
So here's my question: Where specifically can I get REAL letro tabs w/ a prescription? I'm leary of online places that don't come from a personal referral, cuz you never know what you're gonna get. Has anyone ever had personal experience with any online companies buying letro or novla?
Also, should I be taking letro or novla at this point?
Thanks for your help~
jay


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

Femera(Letro) an AI, only blocks the production of estrogen, not the action. That is why you need Nolvadex.
Try www.ag-guys.com. Great stuff.


----------



## jaymac (Jan 18, 2007)

"Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) is very comparable to Clomid, behaves in the same manner in all tissues, and is a mixed estrogen agonist/antagonist of the same type as Clomid. The two molecules are also very similar in structure.

It is not correct that Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) reduces levels of estrogen: rather, it blocks estrogen from estrogen receptors and, in those tissues where it is an antagonist, causes the receptor to do nothing."

This is what ag-guys website says. SO, is this the same thing you're saying?
What is letro doing for me now, then? and if it's doing nothing, what and when would it be useful?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

Nolvadex and Clomid blocks the receptors so estrogen cannot attach to it.
It does not reduce circulating levels of estrogen. That is what the letro and ADex is for on cycle. 
Femera is not going to help gyno.
Nolvadex is your best bet.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

There have been alot of reports of gyno from SD.


----------



## jaymac (Jan 18, 2007)

yeah, I mean, as I understand it now, it's essentially test. it's funny, i did 8 weeks of it the year before that, made great gains, used no PCT, and got no side effects at all. now I did 6 weeks w/ the PCT and got gyno. 
So, have you personally used the novla from ag-guys/can you vouch for it's effectiveness/validity?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

All products from AG are top notch. I have used quite a few of them.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2007)

Get nolva or raloxifene from ag-guys. Taper your dose down of the course of at least 4 weeks. Letro causes serious estrogen rebound once you are off of it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 18, 2007)

ag-guys stuff looks good...prices seem a tiny bit high...


----------



## jaymac (Jan 18, 2007)

Pirate! said:


> Get nolva or raloxifene from ag-guys. Taper your dose down of the course of at least 4 weeks. Letro causes serious estrogen rebound once you are off of it.



Makes sense - thats exactly what happened to me after the first bottle...
So with the novla, how long will I have to take it for, and is it a one-time deal, or will the gyno come back even if I take no more  pro hormones?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> ag-guys stuff looks good...prices seem a tiny bit high...



He uses top grade eastern european powder. Not powder from china.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2007)

jaymac said:


> Makes sense - thats exactly what happened to me after the first bottle...
> So with the novla, how long will I have to take it for, and is it a one-time deal, or will the gyno come back even if I take no more  pro hormones?



At least 4 weeks. 60/40/40/20.............more time if needed.
If that doesn't cure it, and it is true gyno that hardens, it will have to be surgically removed.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2007)

I would taper to pretty low doses (5-10 mg/day) before finally coming off. No one can say if the problem will persist.


----------



## jaymac (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> At least 4 weeks. 60/40/40/20.............more time if needed.
> If that doesn't cure it, and it is true gyno that hardens, it will have to be surgically removed.



Can you explain the 60/40/40/20 to me? All I know is I take 2.5 ml/day of the letro right now? How does the 60/40/40/20 equate to ml?
HOw quickly does ag-guys stuff ship, and how long willa  bottle last me with the 60/40/40/20?
Thanks


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

jaymac said:


> Can you explain the 60/40/40/20 to me? All I know is I take 2.5 ml/day of the letro right now? How does the 60/40/40/20 equate to ml?
> HOw quickly does ag-guys stuff ship, and how long willa  bottle last me with the 60/40/40/20?
> Thanks



Ok, I'll break it down for you.
His nolva is in a 30ml bottle at 25mg/ml.
If you want 60mg per day, you need to take 2.4 ml per day. For the first week (2.4 x 7 =16.8ml)
2nd and third week @ 40mg/day (1.6 ml per day x 7=11.2ml)
Fourth week @ 20mg per day (.8ml per day x 7 =5.6 ml)
16.8+11.2+5.6=33.6ml or 1.12 bottles. You can probably slide by with one bottle if your symptoms clear.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

jaymac said:


> All I know is I take 2.5 ml/day of the letro right now?



*GOOD GOD*
A good starting dose is .25ml EOD. I guess an erection for you is out of the question.
No wonder you have estrogen rebound.


----------



## jaymac (Jan 19, 2007)

awesome; thank you for your help! 
How quickly do they ship?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

it probably depends on where you are located. Send him an e-mail.


----------



## jaymac (Jan 19, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I guess an erection for you is out of the question.
> .



Weird. I'm as good as gold. Championship quality, actually  
Go figure..;..
so, what should I reduce my dose to, then?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

I would stop the letro altogther


----------



## jaymac (Jan 19, 2007)

you don't think i should taper it down to avoid even nastier rebound? At least until I get my novla?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2007)

Letro is hell on the lipids!


----------



## jaymac (Feb 1, 2007)

finally got the L-Nol in today... will start taking it immediately and post results.
Also looked at the bottle of letro I have, and it says 2.5 mg per ml, not 25. So, was this too much? i know the L-nol says 25 mg/ml...


----------



## ZECH (Feb 1, 2007)

What kind do you have?


----------



## jaymac (Feb 1, 2007)

I got the Femara from Pro-labs, Inc.
A friend got it for me, so I don't know much about the company, unfortunately. It worked the first time, like I said, then i ran out and rebounded while I waited for the order to come in.
I'll try to re-sell the rest I guess.... i still have 1.5 bottles...


----------



## ZECH (Feb 2, 2007)

Did you get Nolva or Letro?


----------



## jaymac (Feb 2, 2007)

I got the letro from pro-labs, and i got the nolva from ag-guys.com


----------



## Saney (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys. I was looking to find some Letro and I found some but don't know how reliable the source is.

Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Hey guys. I was looking to find some Letro and I found some but don't know how reliable the source is.
> 
> Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


I like Chemone for letro.


----------



## tballz (Jan 28, 2010)

I like cemproducts.  Good stuff.


----------



## weldingman (Jan 28, 2010)

What is superdrol? That stuff that was banned (Prohormone).


----------



## neway2win (Jul 27, 2010)

I got some Letro from Iron Dragon and it says 75mg 30ml. Can someone tell me what that means. I know it can't mean 75 per ml.


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2010)

neway2win said:


> I got some Letro from Iron Dragon and it says 75mg 30ml. Can someone tell me what that means. I know it can't mean 75 per ml.



probably 30ml @ 2.5mg/ml.

Pharmaceutical Femara and UG femara come in 2.5mg tabs so I'm pretty sure that is what you have as well.

I need to stop posting info when I'm not 100% sure but.....

look into what the carrier is for your letro. I'm positive I've read this but not sure how true it is that letro breaks down if mixed with alcohol. Some research chems are mixed that way.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2010)

Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


----------



## lou1 (Nov 24, 2010)

*nolva*

hey guys im new here i was wodering is nolva oral or injectible i got a litte gyno in my right side will nolva get it cleared aut?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 24, 2010)

Holy thread revival.

Liquid nolva is oral man.


----------



## avni (Nov 29, 2010)

hi i got the nolva but is my first time using it can u tell me how u know how much is 2.4 ml because on the bottle is nothing that shows how to do it thx alot


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 29, 2010)

avni said:


> hi i got the nolva but is my first time using it can u tell me how u know how much is 2.4 ml because on the bottle is nothing that shows how to do it thx alot


 

Gunna need to know more. It could be 20mg/ml.


----------



## avni (Nov 30, 2010)

wen is a good time of day to take nolva at nite or any time in the day after u eat or before thx?


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^^^^anytime


----------



## tballz (Oct 11, 2011)

avni said:


> wen is a good time of day to take nolva at nite or any time in the day after u eat or before thx?



Whenever.....


----------



## forwardhk (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey buddy. Found that the following had a lot of great info regarding Letro. Hope it helps!

Letrozole --A good read


----------



## vannesb (Oct 11, 2011)

jaymac said:


> Hey guys,
> After doing a six week cycle of just Superdrol, then 6 weeks of their "PCT", I developed gyno on just my right side. I first tried a couple OCT anti-e's, and nothing worked. Then I got some "letro" from for %40, a green liquid. it actually worked pretty well at first, then I got lazy and inconsistent with it, so it cam back, then I ran out of supply. Now I got this stuff through a friend from a company called , or at least that's what the label says. I can't find the company online and it tastes like vodka, but the first bottle seemed to work, then I ran out of tht, and it took two weeks  for thekid to get more for me once i told him, by that time the lump and soreness was back...
> So here's my question: Where specifically can I get REAL letro tabs w/ a prescription? I'm leary of online places that don't come from a personal referral, cuz you never know what you're gonna get. Has anyone ever had personal experience with any online companies buying letro or novla?
> 
> ...



Nolvadex you can get with prescription in the us. Any pharmacy


----------



## NavidG23 (Nov 7, 2012)

hey i saw this page and ordered some of the liquinolva from ag-guys myself and was just wondering if you just drop the solute on the tongue or what?


----------



## smithstetics (May 29, 2015)

hey guys, huge thread bump, but looking for as much info/help as i can get. would letro/prami work on puberty induced gyno? or tamox/nolvadex alone? i have found them on a site called supieror peptides, anyone used/heard of them?


----------



## davidr79 (May 30, 2015)

Ralox is what you want bro... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithstetics (May 30, 2015)

David, have you or someone you know used raloxifene successfully to treat puberty gyno? also any reccomended sources? I was looking into superior peptides


----------



## davidr79 (May 30, 2015)

There are studies on this on the web that can give you more accurate details.. I used it for gyno... I bought from alldaychemist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (May 30, 2015)

Don't try and treat puberty induced gyno yourself. Its a crap shoot and 99.9% of cases resolve themselves once the body's feedback systems regulate the hormonal surge.  To advise self administration of ralox is at best irresponsible.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## smithstetics (May 31, 2015)

Dave, I understand that its very irresponsible, however, I wouldnt care if the cure cut my lifetime in half, I'm sick of being insecure and uncomfortable in my own skin. Its not 99.9% either, its closer to 70% see a decrease and if I remember correctly 50% see a complete clear up. I really can't wait any longer, it's something i have to look at everyday, and it makes me depressed. Its more irresponsible to live with the pain than it is to self administer a treatment


----------



## davidr79 (Jul 17, 2015)

dave 236 said:


> Don't try and treat puberty induced gyno yourself. Its a crap shoot and 99.9% of cases resolve themselves once the body's feedback systems regulate the hormonal surge.  To advise self administration of ralox is at best irresponsible.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk



Wtf Your a fucking idiot


----------



## davidr79 (Jul 17, 2015)

smithstetics said:


> Dave, I understand that its very irresponsible, however, I wouldnt care if the cure cut my lifetime in half, I'm sick of being insecure and uncomfortable in my own skin. Its not 99.9% either, its closer to 70% see a decrease and if I remember correctly 50% see a complete clear up. I really can't wait any longer, it's something i have to look at everyday, and it makes me depressed. Its more irresponsible to live with the pain than it is to self administer a treatment



Run Ralox, fuck that retard above..


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 19, 2015)

davidr79 said:


> Run Ralox, fuck that retard above..



no need to resort to insults.. nolvadex and Ralox have both proven to be effective in treating gyno (to be fair, Ralox proved to be more effective, but it is much harder to come by legit products. nolvadex is widely available).


----------

